# FR: goûter (à/de) qqch / le/y/en goûter - préposition, pronom



## pnok

Can somebody please explain to me the difference between "goûter qc" et "goûter à qc"? None of the dictionaries I have consulted is clear on it or at least I don't understand.
I have found the following examples:
1. Le cuisinier goûte la sauce.
2. Goûte donc ce fromage: tu verras comme il est bon!
3. Goûtez donc à ce fromage.
4. Goûtez-y!
Especially 2. and 3. sound very similar to me, but once "à" is used and a COD in the other one.


----------



## geostan

I don't know if this will help, but here are my thoughts.

goûter: means simply to taste
goûter à: means to taste something to ensure that it tastes as it is supposed to taste.
goûter de: can be used if what one is tasting indicates a first time exposure.

Cheers!


----------



## zafrog

Actually in most cases you can use both without changing the meaning.

1. Le cuisinier goûte la sauce.
You could also write: Le cuisinier goûte à la sauce.
2. Goûte donc ce fromage: tu verras comme il est bon! (The à could be added)
3. Goûtez donc à ce fromage. (The à could be taken off)
4. Goûtez-y! (there you cannot had any à)


----------



## Montaigne

When not referring to food, "goûter" is to be used:
- je ne goûte pas vos plaisanteries
- je ne goûte guère la musique techno.


----------



## Maître Capello

Goûter qqch = apprécier par le sens du goût, déguster, savourer qqch (également au figuré comme Montaigne l'a très bien dit) → _enjoy_
Goûter *à* qqch = en prendre un peu pour en éprouver le goût (généralement pour la 1re fois) → _taste_

_As-tu goûté à cette tarte ?
Prenez le temps de bien goûter cette tarte.
_


----------



## pnok

Thank you! Given your explanation and my 2nd example from above
2. Goûte donc ce fromage: tu verras comme il est bon!
- wouldn't it work better *with à ?


----------



## Maître Capello

In the figurative sense, you definitely need the direct object (i.e., no preposition) as Montaigne explained. However, for the original meaning, even though the "ideal" grammatical way would be as per my previous post, all three sentences below are acceptable (even from the stand point of _l'Académie française_)…

_Goûte donc *à* ce fromage : tu verras comme il est bon !
Goûte donc ce fromage : tu verras comme il est bon !
Goûte donc *de* ce fromage : tu verras comme il est bon !_


----------



## Montaigne

"Goûter à" peut aussi avoir le sens de "faire l'expérience de" (positive ou non) :
Depuis qu'il a goûté à la vie militaire, il déteste (ou il adore) les uniformes.


----------



## Sophist

> Depuis qu’il a goûté à cette confiture, il en mange tout le temps.


D'abord pourquoi "*à* cette confiture"? Goûter qch.
[…]
Pourriez-vous expliquer ces deux moments, s'il vous plaît?
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## paolo31

Parce que c'est "à" la préposition et non "a" le verbe AVOIR.
Pour savoir si on doit employer "a" ou "à" il faut mettre la phrase à l'imparfait.
Dans votre cas si on remplace, cela donne "avait cette confiture", ce qui ne veut rien dire. Il faut donc employer le préposition "à".
J'espère avoir été le plus clair possible.


----------



## All in One

Bonjour,

On peut dire soit *goûter qqc* soit *goûter à qqc*. La nuance est assez légère.


----------



## Denlor

Le TLFi ne propose pas les mêmes nuances que dans le fil référencé. Extraits:
Goûter: Percevoir, par l'intermédiaire du récepteur sensoriel qu'est le goût, une impression qui constitue une information sur la saveur de quelque chose
Goûter à : Boire, manger une certaine quantité de
Goûter de : Manger ou boire pour la première fois

Sur ce, je vais goûter aux bonbons qui traînent sur ma table


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour !

J'ai déjà regardé les autres fils à ce sujet, mais j'ai encore un doute. Dans la traduction française ci-dessous est-il nécessaire d'ajouter un pronom complément ? Comment traduiriez-vous I'd try it dans ce contexte. 

English : If you made some of your exotic durian tart, I'd try it ! 

Français : ... je goûterais / j'y goûterais ?

Merci beaucoup !
SLS


----------



## SwissPete

... _j'en goûterais_, non ?


----------



## LART01

Hello

Il me semble qu'avec _goûter_,* y* fonctionne mieux:
Jenny a apporté une tarte qui vaut le détour!
J'*y* ai goûté. elle est excellente.

Mais : j'*en* ai mangé/pris/consommé/avalé etc... *Y* ne marche pas ici.


----------



## Mauricet

Dans ce contexte, je crois que je dirais _Si tu as fait une_ [...], _je veux bien *la* goûter !_


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Merci à vous tous pour votre aide. Si j'ai bien compris, tous les pronoms compléments sont donc possibles, selon le contexte ?


----------



## LurkingFox

Shine: "I see three possible pronouns. They mean different slightly things however. 

- *la goûter*: taste the pie that was just mentioned (very concrete. you would like to taste THAT VERY PIE right now. The kind of thing you would answer someone who has just offered you pie for example)

- *y goûter*: taste a pie that was just mentioned (slightly less concrete. Sounds more like a wish that may or not be possible to make a reality. It could be a pie you've heard about, or one that's just been offered to you)

- *en goûter*: taste a certain number of undefined pies, plural (impossible therefore in the context of your sentence). eg if you heard of a special type of pie made in Sweden and you said you'd really like to have a taste one day, you would use "en". 
NB: this applies to "goûter" only. You could very well say "Je vais _en_ reprendre" to mean you'll have seconds of the very pie you have in front of you.


----------



## JClaudeK

Larousse donne les mêmes définitions (pertinentes, à mes yeux) que le TLFi


TLFI said:


> Goûter: Percevoir, par l'intermédiaire du récepteur sensoriel qu'est le goût, une impression qui constitue une information sur la saveur de quelque chose
> Goûter à : Boire, manger une certaine quantité de
> Goûter de : Manger ou boire pour la première fois





> goûter (verbe transitif):
> 
> Porter quelque chose à la bouche, pour le reconnaître au goût, pour en éprouver ou en vérifier la saveur : Le cuisinier goûte la sauce.
> Apprécier un aliment, une boisson par le goût : Il ne goûte même pas ce qu'il mange.
> Apprécier l'agrément de quelque chose ; savourer : Goûter le calme du soir.





> goûter (verbe transitif indirect)
> 
> Prendre d'un aliment, d'une boisson, en absorber une petite quantité, en particulier pour voir si c'est à son goût : Goûtez donc à ce fromage.
> Faire l'expérience de quelque chose : Il a goûté de la prison dans sa jeunesse.
> Faire l'expérience de quelque chose en appréciant, en aimant : Goûter à l'indépendance.


Plus une autre jusqu'alors non mentionnée:


> goûter (verbe transitif indirect)
> 
> Goûter d'un aliment, le prendre, le consommer pour son goûter : Goûter d'une tasse de thé et de gâteaux secs.


----------



## runnergirl77

Bonjour !
J'essaie de traduire la question "Which drink would you like to try?"

En premier, j'ai écrit "Quelle boisson aimerais-tu goûter ?" mais j'hésite car je ne comprends pas trop bien la différence entre goûter à et goûter.

Est-il mieux de dire "À quelle boisson..." ou serait-il encore correct si je disais "quelle boisson..."

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans votre contexte, je n'emploierais pas de préposition :

_Quelle boisson aimerais-tu goûter ?
_
P.S.: J'ai fusionné votre fil avec une discussion existante sur le même sujet. N'oubliez pas de toujours chercher les fils existants avant d'en ouvrir un nouveau (cf. nos us et coutumes).


----------



## runnergirl77

Merci bien, maître Capello.
J'au vu ce fil, mais je n'étais pas sûre s'il fallait poser une autre question.


----------

